# Medler's Scrapyard, Norfolk May 2017



## mookster (May 21, 2017)

Medler's was once an enormous scrapyard located in Norfolk but was largely cleared out when scrap metal prices peaked in the early 2000s. The drop in prices meant the rest wasn't worth dragging out the undergrowth and what has been left is a collection of mostly ruined cars, commercial vehicles and buses from the 1930s up to the 1970s as well as a few tumbledown buildings which is only a fraction of what was once there (find the place on Google Earth and dial the map back to 1999 for a window into what it once looked like!).

Whilst we were there we bumped into a couple of guys who used to work there, which is funny because according to Mikeymutt he has never seen anyone else there in all his trips! They were fine with us wandering around taking photos though which was nice.



































































Thanks for looking, more here https://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157683989842126 ​


----------



## thorfrun (May 21, 2017)

Love the tree growing around the tyre, nice one


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (May 21, 2017)

Still need to visit this place myself. Nice pics.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (May 21, 2017)

Oh now I could spend far too long in a place like this!

Soooo many different angles, fantastic pics! The van with half a tyre in the ground love it! The tree eating the other tyre Id go there just to see that lol

Yep I must google this one, your pics have made me want to go, thanks!


----------



## HughieD (May 21, 2017)

Nearly went there last time I was down that way but was just a bit too far of a round trip. Good work Mook.


----------



## jsp77 (May 22, 2017)

Some great stuff left there, shame to see them all rotting away.


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 22, 2017)

Great set moister.six times I have been as it's only up the road.I have often gone for woodland shots there too.I see something different everytime


----------

